# It seems theres been another earth quake



## jojo

Oh dear

Magnitude 7.1-quake jolts Japan coast - CNN.com

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa

jojo said:


> Oh dear
> 
> Magnitude 7.1-quake jolts Japan coast - CNN.com
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes there was, causing minor damage to affected areas. But tsunami alert has been cancelled.


----------

